# Julian= Jude



## Eleanor ace

Is Jude an acceptable nickname for Julian? We are considering naming this LO Julian if its a boy, after FIL who passed away last year. I know there are other nicknames but FIL was known by most of them by friends or family and we'd like this LO to have his own nick name. Do you think it works?


----------



## mrscitysmith

If you want it to work then it does!! I really like it btw :)

xxx


----------



## JJKCB

Jules would work better but its your child so up to you


----------



## missjennakate

Yeah I wouldn't get Jude from Julian. Jules is better! What about calling the baby Juilian Jude. JJ! x


----------



## LoraLoo

Jude in itself is a name to me, not a NN. To me Jules would be a NN for Julian, I dont think it really works but if you think it will go head :) Im just not sure if other people will 'get' it, but will it matter if they dont? x


----------



## JJKCB

you could make up a random nickname that has nothing to do with the child's actual name

some nicknames i know not related to childs name are:

trigger
plum
tuppence (very common in my generation but often grown out of)
bash
dog
mousey
flicky
minnie (she was small though)
mel (short for melon)

for boys over here most nicknames come from shortening the surname like:

woody
browser
doco
piney


----------



## BubsMom17

Jude is a nickname for Julian. The song by the Beatles "Hey Jude" was written for John Lennon's son Julian.

That's how we came up with Julian as our son's middle name!


----------



## Gemie

BubsMom17 said:


> *Jude is a nickname for Julian. The song by the Beatles "Hey Jude" was written for John Lennon's son Julian.*
> 
> That's how we came up with Julian as our son's middle name!

I was going to say just this :)


----------



## BubsMom17

So I guess I am really biased: Very pro the name Julian! Love it love it love it!


----------

